# Ads (when not logged in) are for scams warned of by TUG !!



## catharsis (Nov 1, 2017)

Just a note to say that when I opened TUG on a new computer today, I thought it a little odd that the page I was looking at featured a number of 'display ad's towards the bottom of the page which were for 'pay us to get rid of your timeshare' scam-type operations.

Obviously when logged in one does not see ad's - and I understand that the ads will be supplied by google and it is difficult for TUG to do anything, but it might be worth looking into with google to see whether certain types of advertisers can be blocked from advertising on the site?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2017)

Those are Google Ads, which help support the website.  If you report them, we can block them.  Google chooses them, so we have to actively block them if there are specific Ads that we don't want.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on this, ive gone in and blocked the most recent ads that fit this description.

note I regularly (at least once a week) go in to the list of ads served up by google to block the scammers, but they appear to never sleep!

Our blocked urls list is more than 1000 long (all of them ads from scammers or upfront fee companies)...we block them as soon as we see them!

however if anyone sees a google ad that is suspect, simply send me a PM or email with the URL address the link points to and we can get it blocked asap.


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd like to suggest clicking the ad and then reporting it. Transferring money from the scanners to Tug seems potentially a worthy outcome...


----------

